
Neurosurgeons have a higher rate of Alzheimer's than the population - sandebert
https://thejns.org/abstract/journals/j-neurosurg/113/3/article-p474.xml
======
sandebert
This came up in a current thread about transmissible Alzheimer's
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19127520](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19127520)).
I had never heard about it and found it interesting so I thought it was worth
a separate submission.

